# [solved] USEFLAG "-avahi" - Portage streikt

## hoschi

Hallo, ich wollte das USEFLAG "avahi" (zeroconf, bonjour) aus meiner make.conf entfernen und anschliessend das System entsprechend von Portage aufraeumen lassen.

emerge -uDavN  - rekompiliert ein paar Pakete

emerge -a --depclean - entfernt avahi und ein oder zwei weitere Pakete

revdep-rebuild - will einen grossen Teil der Gnome-Ebuild (von gnome-vfs bis evolution) neu kompilieren

Leider scheitert das neu kompilieren mit revdep-rebuild. Alle Pakete wie irgendwie mit X11 aufbauen koennen nicht mehr kompiliert werden, sogar imagemagick (was eigentlich gar nichts mit avahi zu tun hat). Grund ist ein libtool Fehler mit fehlenden avahi-libs. Auch das loeschen der revdep-rebuild Dateien hat nicht geholfen.

Merkwuerdig war auch, dass X11 auf Grund angeblich fehlender Fonts nicht mehr starten wollte, ich habe deswegen jetzt in den saueren Apfel gebissen, das USEFLAG wieder gesetzt und avahi wieder installiert. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die besagten Programme die mir revdep-rebuild rekomilieren will unverstaendlicher weise dazu avahi-librarys benoetigen?

Ich wollte das USEFLAG uebrigens entfernen, weil ich avahi mir keinen Vorteil bringt und es eher ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.

Gruss Hoschi

PS: Sah ungefaehr so aus, will nur mein System nicht nochmal lahm legen  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> grep: /usr/lib/libglitz.la: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libglitz.la: No such file or directory
> 
> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libglitz.la' is not a valid libtool archive
> ...

 

Libglitz durch libavahi im Kopf ersetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

so, ich frage jetzt einfach mal ganz blöd... hast du noch gcc-4.1.1 installiert, oder schon gcc-4.1.2?

Falls du gcc-4.1.2 installiert hast, dann emerge mal das Paket sys-devel/libtool neu und versuche danach nochmal die anderen Pakete zu emergen.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## hoschi

Verdammt...

Das ist doch nur ein Minor-Update  :Sad: 

Ich werde es heute Abend durchlaufen lassen! Danke!

----------

## UTgamer

Ah noch jemand der zeroconf nicht haben möchte. *g*

Hattest du etwa meinen Beitrag gelesen?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4045461.html#4045461

----------

## hoschi

Aeh, noe  :Surprised: 

Aber jetzt  :Wink: 

Ich brauch es einfach nicht, und wirklich sicher ist es auch nicht.

----------

## hoschi

So, libtool zu kompilieren bringt gar nichts. Das Ding sollte einfach nicht nach der "avahi-glib.la" suchen!!!

Wenn man nach libtoo-fehlern im Forum sucht, wird einem schnell klar dass das Ding absolut unzuverlässig ist und System gerne zerstört. Und wie man die Archive von Libtool einfach neugeneriert, steht auch nirgends.

----------

## hoschi

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/libtool.png

Weder im Forum noch mit Google finde ich hilfe, dabei scheint libtool durchaus oeftersinkonsisten zu werden. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## UTgamer

(Sorry für späte Antwort, habe eine Stage 1 Gentoo 2007.0 Installation hinter mir, ~ 3 Tage Installationsdauer für rund 900 Pakete, jetzt läuft wieder alles wie gewünscht.)

Hey hoschi,

ich hatte auch seltsamme Effekte die ich mir nicht erklären konnte:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4079619.html#4079619

Das zeroconf unter KDE (Gnome auch?)  soll wohl nun auch Standard werden, andere Distries außer Suse die OpenSLP verwenden welches sicherer als zeroconf ist, haben es jetzt alle drinnen. Das Produkte der Firma Caldera (OpenSLP) nicht weiter von der Community verfolgt werden wegen der Sache mit SCO ist auch verständlich. Auch in den engl. Forenteilen tauchen Unerklärlichkeiten auf. Du, es muß wohl nicht Bundestrojaner sondern USA/Europa-Überwachungstrojaner heißen. Die Distries sind unschuldig/ohnmächtig, der "Bug" steckt in irgendwelchen Paketen.

Unter Windows hast du 0 Chancen, hier merkst du wenigstens noch die Veränderungen.

Nein ich rede kein Hirngespinnst, wer aufmerksam Heise liest weis was Staatsüberwachung neuerdings bedeuted.

----------

## hoschi

hae, wie, was?

Zur Loesung: Es hilft nur das System komplett neu durchzukompilieren, waren bei mir mit 530 Ebuild satte 14 Stunden.

----------

## Polynomial-C

/me schielt mal zufrieden auf seinen LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed" Eintrag in der make.conf   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> /me schielt mal zufrieden auf seinen LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed" Eintrag in der make.conf  

 

Ich inzwischen auch  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich dachte frueher immer die waeren nur fuer Performance-Nerds und wuerden doch nicht gescheit funktionieren, aber es geht  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   /me schielt mal zufrieden auf seinen LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed" Eintrag in der make.conf   
> 
> Ich inzwischen auch 
> 
> Ich dachte frueher immer die waeren nur fuer Performance-Nerds und wuerden doch nicht gescheit funktionieren, aber es geht 

 

kurze erklärung bitte  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml

----------

